# Diagramas amplificadores sencillos



## Arenas17 (Jul 1, 2007)

He visto el otro tema de diagramas , son de gran potencia pero estan algo complicados , como veran soy nuevo en el foro y ademas  tengo poco de experiencia en la electronica , hasta ahora solo he armado un amplificador de solo 10 watts con un vumetro, y quisiera empezar de abajo para arriba, y no soy el unico, asi que cree este tema para poner  diagramas de amplificador de audio sencillos de armar .

Este es el amplificador que arme,se alimenta de 12 a 40 vcd y con una corriente de 1 A

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jul 10, 2007)

si pero yo hice ese amplificador 2 veces y no me anda no me dirias que fue lo que le pusiste porque no se
si las resistencias son en k o en ohm gracias...


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola :yo arme el circuito y funsiona bien ( las resistencias son de ohms . suerte


----------



## Manonline (Jul 12, 2007)

y cual es el integrado?


----------



## leop4 (Jul 13, 2007)

en pablin.com.ar dice TDA 2003 yo te digo nomas aparte estube aciendo el de TDA2002 aca:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
y en ves de ponerle un TDA 2002 le puse uno 2003 hice el primero asi nomas con cables y todo sin plaqueta y me andava varvaro la cosa fue cuando compre todo y lo puse en la plaqueta pero nada se ve que cuando lo ago prolijo no me anda y cuando lo ago para el culo si bueno esto fue lo que uti lice:cap electroliticos: 1000uf16v.cap10uf16v.470uf16v.220uf16v resistencias:220k.1k.270k
en verdad cuando lo hice puse una en vez de 22 k una de 26 pero cuando pongo los colores
en un programita que tengo me da:270 yo igual compre de 22k porque es rojo.violeta.amarillo.dorado pero la otra tiene rojo.violeta.marron.dorado se escucha nada y cuando hacia puente con el cap de 10uf 16v el de la entrada de audio se ascuchaba alto y bajaba rapido la pregunta es ¿que ago?

gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 13, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> no viste que dice TDA 2003 yo te digo nomas aparte estube aciendo el de TDA2002 aca:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
> y en ves de ponerle un TDA 2002 le puse uno 2003 hice el primero asi nomas con cables y todo sin plaqueta y me andava varvaro la cosa fue cuando compre todo y lo puse en la plaqueta pero nada se ve que cuando lo ago prolijo no me anda y cuando lo ago para el culo si bueno es to fue lo que uti lice:cap electroliticos: 1000uf16v.cap10uf16v.470uf16v.220uf16v resistencias:220k.1k.270k
> en verdad cuando lo hice puse una en vez de 22 k una de 26 pero cuando pongo los colores
> en un programita que tengo me da:270 yo igual compre de 22k pçque es rojo.violeta.amarillo.dorado
> ...


 
Podés hacer dos cosas:
1º escribir mejor
2º poner las resistencias y todo tal cual te lo dice la hoja de datos. Si tenés dudas con alguna resistecia la medís con un tester y se acabó la historia.

Resistencias de 26 generalmente no se consiguen, lo estandar más cercano es 27.



			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> yo igual compre de 22k pçque es rojo.violeta.amarillo.dorado


 
Esos colores dicen 270K +-5%


----------



## jona (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola
quizas no tenga mucho que ver con el tema,pero aqui va una de mis experiencias...
por lo general en equipos de musica(radiograbadores de unos pocos años atras)venian muy comunmente unos integrados como el amplificador LA 4550,que realmente tiraba una potencia muy buena bajo una RL de 4 ohm.
este tipo de integrados los he de encontrar en equipos como aiwa,philips y demas.
casi siempre cuando me traen uno a reparar de estos es el amplificador que por alguna razon se quemo,algunos se consiguen facilmente y son economicos,y realmente son de una calidad de sonido buena.
tambien llegue a usar los amplificador de los parlantes de pc,que tambien vienen con un ic muy parecido al que les acabo de comentar sobre un disipador,y les cambiaba el parlante por otra de una impedancia mas baja y realmente tiran una buena potencia...
obviamente no vamos a comparar una potencia como las que tiran los conocidos stk,o tda...
saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 13, 2007)

si jona pero algunos TDA como tambien LAs hay un monton en mi barrio, y la verdad que son muy buenos, es que casi todos ninguno sabe mucho de electronica ni siquiera yo lo que me da tanta bronca cuando ago los circuitos prolijos no me funcionan y cuando los ago con cables si bueno yo hice ya 5 amplificador de 8 de 10 de 4 de 1 y de 20 wats y la verdad que tuve bastante suerte pero hace tiempo que desde ese momento no estava con la electronica estava con la informática y no me van a creer pero de tanto estudiar informática se me olvido la electronica y la verdad hace ya 
5 años vengo luchando para seguir por la ruta, casi todos mis amplificadores los vendi o regale algunos, 
no me quedo ni uno y ahora estoy en camino de buelta pero no tengo nafta en el auto (es decir no savia como carajo y por donde enpezar) y ahora estoy haciendo un TDA2002 uo 2003 hice ya 2 o 3 veces el circuito en placa y la verdad no se que pasa seguro me estare olvidando de alguna maso pero igual siempre siempre me quedo con la duda.bueno gracias si puede aportar algo::: :evil:    :evil:


----------



## jona (Jul 14, 2007)

hola
te comento que si es asi deberias de tener en cuenta el diagrama,si esta o no bien,por lo general pablin.com los diagramas de ellos o no andan(algo muy comun)o funcionan mal.
deberias de echarle un vistazo al pdf que te paso a continuacion de un amplificador.
recuerdo que cuando no me salian las placas,las compraba a plaquetodo,u otra empresa dedicada a esto.
el problema de hacerlo con cables y en el aire es que los cables pueden funcionar como antenas,captando ruidos parasitos.
entra en www.plaquetodo.com que tiene varios modelos de amplificador para armar.
saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 14, 2007)

mira yo te digo eso es pago y yo no tengo un mango aparte al local donde voy yo tienen plaquetodo una caja llena de esas cosas pero la macana es que no en contre lo que buscava igual muchas gracias:::


----------



## ampere (Jun 2, 2009)

es verdad..acabo de entrar y ese servicio es pago y no da para gastar plata en circuitos electronicos.. hay otras paginas en las cuales podes encontrar circuitos de amplificador ... lastima que no puedo encontrar uno de 2 canales de 20 watts y que funcione con 12 volts :S


----------



## ampere (Jun 2, 2009)

Igual, no dejo de lado los 2 circuitos que diste ahi jona que son economicos y sencillos y me serian de mucha utilidad para el auto.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Jun 24, 2009)

regresando con el tema aca dejo el pcb del tda 2003 espero les sirva es en stereo


----------



## pablofer (Ago 19, 2009)

hola amigos electronicos como ustedes yo tambien quize armar mi amplificadorfacador como experiencia ya probe el tda2009 y el tda2004 junto al tda2005 bueno les dire que el tda 2004 y 2005 son los que mejor funcionaron por que el 2009 tiene un defecto de que uno de sus canales de salida es algo ruidoso yo presonalmente arme los 3 circuitos y el que hize con el tda2009 lo done al tecnologico en el cual estoy estudiando     pero los otros 2 los tengo en mi habitacion siempre funcionando, como buen electronico yo les comparto estos circuitos que estan probadisimos y son muy baratos y faciles de usar y construir , ah se me olvidaba tambien les adjunto un pdf muy bueno con algunos circuitos de audio y fuentes para este tipo de trabajos ah claro con algunos preamplificador que son nesesarios a mi gusto pero si usan un mp3 player o un mp4 no los nesesitan pero si quieren ver pelis con su dvd si los nesesitan para controlar volumen y tonos  y para usarlos conectando ala compu tambien es nesesario por que yo ya hize todas las pruebas y tambien verifique el funcionamiento de varios preamplificador, un consejo que les puedo dar es que para hacer un pre es bueno hacerlo de ganancia unitaria sobre todo para conectar el amplificador ala compu o al dvd  bueno hay les va los cicuitos y qu les aprobeche no olviden agradecer jajajajajaja


----------



## geraldo24 (Ago 30, 2009)

regresando al circuito  con el tda 2003 las resistencias son en ohms , por que hacia dice 1(quiere decir que es un Ohms ).
a ese amplificador se le puede meter un preamplificadorcador osea acoplarlo y de cuanta potencia es ese amplificador.
saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Sep 16, 2009)

circuito vo-k dijo:
			
		

> hola gente tendran un diagrama en pcb de un amplificador pera para bajo de salida entre 25watts y 50watts


 
Si usas el buscador podes encontrar algo.


----------



## chavito (Oct 8, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y nesecito un amplificador que se le puedad poner a un celular para amplificar el audio de las llamadas e probado varios el problema es el ruido que se mete del celu ojala puedan ayudarme gracia


----------



## felipea (Oct 8, 2009)

yo arme el TDA2003 y entrega una potencia aprox. de 10w.excelente, lo recomiendo.


----------



## alekz (Jun 13, 2010)

si sirve de algo pondre la fenolica del diagrama de LM1876, necesita algunos puentes y para hacer la transferencia al cobre necesitaran invertir la imagen es decir las letras se deberan ver al reves en el cobre, en donde diga pte se tendra q*UE* soldar un alambre en la parte de arriba

aqui esta la imagen y tambien la invertida


----------



## lodec (Dic 14, 2010)

alguin me podria decir que con que otro integrado se podria hacer un amplificador y aue me dicen del ne555


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 14, 2010)

si. esas resistencias van en ohms


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola.

El NE555 nos es un amplificador de audio, es un temporizardor o Timer.
Mira el LM356.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fercho123455 (Dic 26, 2010)

chavito





> hola soy nuevo en el foro y nesecito un amplificador que se le puedad poner a un celular para amplificar el audio de las llamadas e probado varios el problema es el ruido que se mete del celu ojala puedan ayudarme gracia



Hola

Puedes usar un amplificador con el integrado LM386 que funciona bastante bien con la batería de un celular y es mas que suficiente para uso personal
Busca el datasheet para ver como lo armas o avisas si requieres de un modificado que suena con mas claridad


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias Fercho, a mi me sirvio. 
Saludos


----------



## LeOx (Ene 1, 2011)

Eso es un amplificador de 10 Watts, en la pagina de pablin le hicieron algunas modificaciones respecto al circuito de ejemplo que hay en la oja de datos de datasheet de ese TDA, yo lo arme y me funciona perfecto, un sonido excelente, lo uso para la pc. Me salio todo en total $12 y sumenle $22 que me salio el transformador de 12v x 1a.
Si quieren me avisan y les subo el pcb


----------



## matiasezequielsoria (Ene 4, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro tengo un tda 2005 y quiero hacer u amplificador para la pc me podran pasar un pdf con los componentes como se suelda cada una de las 11 patitas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

*Bienvenido , arriba hay un buscador , con que pongas TDA2005 te sale todo ésto :*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=613845# [MiniAmplificador] 20w estereo con tda2005 

Amplificador con TDA2005 (10+10 wats) 

Amplificador con TDA2005

amplificador economico con tda2005

Saludos !


----------



## matiasezequielsoria (Ene 5, 2012)

Gracias a todos la verdad me fue de mucha bendicion !!!!!

Dios es fiel !!!!


----------



## CACHIN00 (May 23, 2013)

pablofer dijo:


> hola amigos electronicos como ustedes yo tambien quize armar mi amplificadorfacador como experiencia ya probe el tda2009 y el tda2004 junto al tda2005 bueno les dire que el tda 2004 y 2005 son los que mejor funcionaron por que el 2009 tiene un defecto de que uno de sus canales de salida es algo ruidoso yo presonalmente arme los 3 circuitos y el que hize con el tda2009 lo done al tecnologico en el cual estoy estudiando     pero los otros 2 los tengo en mi habitacion siempre funcionando, como buen electronico yo les comparto estos circuitos que estan probadisimos y son muy baratos y faciles de usar y construir , ah se me olvidaba tambien les adjunto un pdf muy bueno con algunos circuitos de audio y fuentes para este tipo de trabajos ah claro con algunos preamplificador que son nesesarios a mi gusto pero si usan un mp3 player o un mp4 no los nesesitan pero si quieren ver pelis con su dvd si los nesesitan para controlar volumen y tonos  y para usarlos conectando ala compu tambien es nesesario por que yo ya hize todas las pruebas y tambien verifique el funcionamiento de varios preamplificador, un consejo que les puedo dar es que para hacer un pre es bueno hacerlo de ganancia unitaria sobre todo para conectar el amplificador ala compu o al dvd  bueno hay les va los cicuitos y qu les aprobeche no olviden agradecer jajajajajaja


mil gracias manito muy bueno ....





alekz dijo:


> si sirve de algo pondre la fenolica del diagrama de LM1876, necesita algunos puentes y para hacer la transferencia al cobre necesitaran invertir la imagen es decir las letras se deberan ver al reves en el cobre, en donde diga pte se tendra q*UE* soldar un alambre en la parte de arriba
> 
> aqui esta la imagen y tambien la invertidahttp://www.national.com/images/pf/LM1876/01207201.jpg



una pregunta se podrá poner en puente para doblar el watiage ...


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 23, 2013)

bueno quiero aser mi pequeño aporte con este amplificador muy muy facil de realizar  fue uno de mis primeros amp, que realice cuando comenze se trata de el tda 7240a  20w en 4 hom que suena lindo lo he realizado para amplis de guitarra y a funcionado muy bien yncluso como potencias de auto poniendole un ampli x cada parlante 8 en total sonaba de pelos


----------



## Falsa Moneda (May 25, 2013)

Necesito un esquema del "big ear" con los valores y nomenclatura de los componentes. Es un circuito que a partir del micrófono le sigue un pre-amplificador de dos etapas (2 transistores) con un tercer transistor que hace de control automático de volumen, luego de este pre así conformado, viene un cuarto transistor que cumple la función de amplificador de salida, al que se conecta el auricular. Quisiera armarme uno ya que siempre fui "duro de oído".


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2013)

Falsa Moneda dijo:


> Necesito un esquema del "big ear" con los valores y nomenclatura de los componentes. Es un circuito que a partir del micrófono le sigue un pre-amplificador de dos etapas (2 transistores) con un tercer transistor que hace de control automático de volumen, luego de este pre así conformado, viene un cuarto transistor que cumple la función de amplificador de salida, al que se conecta el auricular. Quisiera armarme uno ya que siempre fui "duro de oído".




1) Buscas en el Foro pre-amplificadores como para micrófono electret.
2) Buscas en el Foro amplificadores de baja potencia y tensión de alimentación (Por ejemplo LM386)

Todo lo que necesitas ya se encuentra comentado en el Foro.


----------

